# Champions League 01-02 Oct



## OddsPoster (Sep 25, 2013)

01 Oct 2013 - Group Stage

16:00 Zenit Petersburg - Austria Vienna 1.30 5.15 10.52 19 
18:45 Ajax - AC Milan 2.97 3.33 2.36 19 
18:45 Arsenal - Napoli 1.98 3.48 3.73 19 
18:45 Basel - Schalke 2.72 3.33 2.54 19 
18:45 Celtic - Barcelona 10.67 5.72 1.26 19 
18:45 Dortmund - Marseille 1.28 5.41 10.69 19 
18:45 FC Porto - Atl. Madrid 2.42 3.23 2.95 19 
18:45 Steaua Bucuresti - Chelsea 4.92 3.64 1.71 19 

02 Oct 2013 - Group Stage

16:00 CSKA Moscow - Plzen 1.54 3.96 6.40 18 
18:45 Anderlecht - Olympiakos Piraeus 2.38 3.29 2.97 18 
18:45 Bayer Leverkusen - Real Sociedad 1.77 3.66 4.53 17 
18:45 Juventus - Galatasaray 1.27 5.50 11.02 16 
18:45 Manchester City - Bayern Munich 3.20 3.41 2.19 18 
18:45 Paris SG - Benfica 1.81 3.54 4.41 18 
18:45 Real Madrid - FC Copenhagen 1.07 11.67 25.91 16 
18:45 Shakhtar - Manchester United 2.59 3.29 2.71 18


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 29, 2013)

Messi will likely miss this match. I don't think they will risk him against Celtic. Even if Barca lose or draw they will easily win the needed points in this group.


----------



## betandskill (Sep 30, 2013)

Champions League: Arsenal v Napoli predictions

Arsenal host Italian club Napoli at the Emirates Stadium on Tuesday night on match day two of the Champions League. Are you looking for predictions, tips, probable lineups, free bets and no deposit bonuses on Arsenal v Napoli? You are in the right place

ARSENAL v NAPOLI: MATCH PREVIEW Arsenal are on a blistering run of form as of late, winning their last 9 games in all competitions having not succumbed to defeat since the opening day 3-1 defeat to Aston Villa in Premier League. Furthermore, the Gunners opened their group stages campaigns with 2-1 win at French club Marseille.

The addition of Ozil no doubt had helped but the form of Aaron Ramsey and Olivier Giroud has been immense since the start of the season. Both players have scored four goals and are providing much more than that with both involved heavily in the build up and all round play of the team.

Tipico Betting BonusArsene Wenger will be without Santi Cazorla, Theo Walcott, Yaya Sanogo, Lukas Podolksi, Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain and Abou Diaby through injury. Tomas Rosicky and Jack Wilshere are doubts for the welcome of the Italian side, but the latter is expected to recover in time for the encounter. Youngster Serge Gnabry is expected to continue deputising for the injured England winger Theo Walcott.

Napoli have won five and drawn one of their six Serie A fixtures, and began their Champions League campaign with an impressive triumph over last season's runners-up, Borussia Dortmund. Napoli's 2-0 win over Genoa on Saturday saw them continue their unbeaten start to the season in impressive fashion.

Christian Maggio (knee) is Benitez's only absentee, with Higuain set to start against a club he came close to joining over the close-season. The Argentine has four goals in seven appearances for the Azzurri and will be the danger men for the Italians. Defender Raul Albiol should receover just in time for this big clash.

These two teams have never met in competitive action, but the pair did draw 2-2 in the Emirates Cup in the summer. On that occasion the Gunners had to comeback from two goals down.

ARSENAL v NAPOLI: PROBABLE LINEUPS
Arsenal (4-2-3-1):  Szczesny, Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Gibbs, Flamini, Wilshere, Ramsey, Gnabry, Ozil, Giroud

Napoli (4-2-3-1): Reina, Maggio, Zuniga, Britos, Albiol, Behrami, Inler, Callejon, Hamsik, Insigne, Higuain.


ARSENAL v NAPOLI: TEAM FORM
Arsenal FC
Sep 29, 2013    Swansea City 1 - Arsenal FC 2    EPL
Sep 26, 2013    West Bromwich Albion 1 - Arsenal FC 1    CCUP
Sep 22, 2013    Arsenal FC 3 - Stoke City 1    EPL
Sep 19, 2013    Olympique de Marseille 1 - Arsenal FC 2    UCL
Sep 14, 2013    Sunderland 1 - Arsenal FC 3    EPL




Napoli
Sep 29, 2013    Genoa 0 - Napoli 2    SR-A
Sep 26, 2013    Napoli 1 - Sassuolo 1    SR-A
Sep 23, 2013    Milan 1 - Napoli 2    SR-A
Sep 19, 2013    Napoli 2 - Borussia Dortmund 1    UCL
Sep 15, 2013    Napoli 2 - Atalanta 0

ARSENAL v NAPOLI: MATCH PREDICTIONS
Draw/Napoli Double Chance @ 1.85 Tipico
1:2 Correct Score @ 14.00 Bet Victor
Both teams to score @ 1.68 NordicBet
Callejon anytime goalscorer @ 5.50 Bet Victor


----------



## betandskill (Sep 30, 2013)

Napoli v Borussia Dortmund betting preview

The wonderful Borussia Dortmund, will open their current European campaign on Wednesday with an away game against the strong Italian side Napoli at Stadio San Paolo in Naples. Find below our Napoli v Borussia Dortmund betting preview, predictions, probable lineups, tips, best odds, free bets and no deposit bonus offers!

NAPOLI v BORUSSIA DORTMUND: MATCH PREVIEWThe Azzurri may have stayed without Walter Mazzarri and Edinson Cavani but they performed a perfect start in the league with three victories over Bologna, Chievo and Atalanta. Hamsik has continued his impressive goalscoring from midfield with four already, and Madrid new boys Higuain and Callejon have started with goals.

Rafael Benitez will have his full squad available and after applying some rotation in the last league match he will have a lot of options in all positions. Marek Hamsik, Jose Callejon, Miguel Britos, Valon Behrami, Christian Maggio and Camilo Zuniga will be recalled after they were rested at the weekend.

Skybet Betting Bonus  Borussia Dortmund are in great form. They beat Bayern Munich in the German Super Cup and won their DFB Pokal tie against Wilhelmshaven, while recording five straight victories at the start of Bundesliga.

Subotic and Mkhitaryan are working to recover from minor injuries sustained in the game at the weekend. Defender Piszczek and midfielder Gundogan are injury misses for the game, and worse still captain Kehl will be out after picking up an injury in training.

Both sides have scored nine goals apiece in their last three games, so this tie should be anything but boring. Although Napoli were defeated in each of their two previous home matches in Europe, the Partenopei have not suffered a Serie A loss at the San Paolo in 2013, winning 10 of their 12 fixtures.

NAPOLI v BORUSSIA DORTMUND: PROBABLE LINEUPS Napoli (4-2-3-1): Reina – Maggio, Albiol, Britos, Zuniga – Inler, Behrami – Callejon, Hamsik, Pandev – Higuain.
Borussia Dortmund (4-2-3-1): Weidenfeller – Grosskreutz, Subotic, Hummels, Schmelzer – Bender, Sahin – Aubameyang, Mkhitaryan, Reus – Lewandowski.

NAPOLI v BORUSSIA DORTMUND: TEAM FORMNapoli
Sep 14, 2013 Napoli 2 - Atalanta 0 ITA1
Aug 31, 2013 Chievo 2 - Napoli 4 ITA1
Aug 25, 2013 Napoli 3 - Bologna 0 ITA1
Aug 9, 2013 Napoli 2 - Benfica 1 FR
Aug 4, 2013 Napoli 1 - Porto 3 FR






Borussia Dortmund
Sep 14, 2013 Borussia Dortmund 6 - Hamburg 2 GER1
Sep 1, 2013 Eintracht Frankfurt 1 - Borussia Dortmund 2 GER1
Aug 23, 2013 Borussia Dortmund 1 - Werder Bremen 0 GER1
Aug 18, 2013 Borussia Dortmund 2 - Eintracht Braunschweig 1 GER1
Aug 10, 2013 FC Augsburg 0 - Borussia Dortmund 4 GER1

NAPOLI v BORUSSIA DORTMUND: MATCH PREDICTIONS The draw @ 3.40 Betfred 
2:2 Correct Score @ 15.00 Bet Victor
Both teams to score @ 1.65 Ladbrokes 
Aubameyang anytime goalscorer @ 3.75 Skybet


----------



## HowToBet (Sep 30, 2013)

*CELTIC - BARCELONA PREDICTIONS AND BETTING TIPS*

Celtic continue to plow their way through domestic affairs as they currently sit in 2nd position. A record of 6 wins,  1 draw with defeat. With 17 goals scored and 7 conceded they sit level on points with Inverness with a game in hand. In game 1 away to an injury hit Milan the Scotsmen were the dominant side but offered nothing in front of goal and ended up losing 2-0.

Barcelona move onto 7 wins from 7 with a 2-0 away win over Almeria. Lionel Messi is the major casualty of that match having gone off early on in the 1st half with thigh trouble. Barcelona where decidedly low key in this match as a few fringe players featured and Neymar was left on the bench as a precaution..With 24 goals scored and just 5 conceded the loss of Tito Villanova has not been felt.  Alba, Cuenca, Afalley and Puyol also sit out. Barcelona had a routine home win over Ajax on gameday 1, winning 4-0 with the obligatory Messi hattrick.

CELTIC V BARCELONA:BETTING TIPS

Barcelona are overpriced at 1.40 even without Messi. Barcelona are regularly around the 1.20 mark away in La Liga and this Celtic side are not as good as the majority of these things. Forget last year this year will be a walk in the park for Barce.

Back Barcelona at 1,40 with bet365.

All the handicaps are great value for me with what I think is a top price on the Catalans.

Take 2.10 on Barcelona  -1.5 with bet365.


----------



## HowToBet (Sep 30, 2013)

PORTO V ATLETICO MADRID: PREDICTIONS

Porto top the table after a fine start, 5 wins and 1 draw means they are only 1 of two teams unbeaten. They only dropped their 1st points of the season the weekend before last in a 2-2 away draw at Estoril. Jackson Martinez carrying on where he left off last season with 5 already has been the key man. Porto gave a really controlled display in Vienna to waltz off with all three points and a clean sheet in a 1-0 win. Maicon Periera, a starting defender is out.

Atletico Madrid is a perfect 7-0-0 in the Primera Division so far. Five out of those six went over 2.5. Three of them went over 3.5. For Atletico Madrid; The side were expected to end their long winning run in the weekend visit to the Bernabeu for the Madrid derby. Diego Simeone had other ideas as his side bossed the game for long periods. Atletico looked quality in all departments and this is a really complete team. Atletico took a little time to adjust to Zenit in round 1, but when they reorganised after an initial onslaught they adapted and took control. Eventually running out 3-1 winners.Attackers Mario Suarez (starter) and Adrian Lopez (squad) are out injured while top striker Diego Costa is suspended and is a huge loss. Key defender Diego Godin is unlikely to feature either.



PORTO V ATLETICO MADRID: BETTING TIPS

Really tough game this one and a key one for both sides. Atletico will rue key men out here as their current side is so perfectly balanced that the loss of Costa, Godin and Periera is keenly felt. That tips the balance towards Porto here who are a real solid but top quality outfit.  Porto get an extra days rest to and did not have such a high pressure game as Atletico; who took a lot of bumps and bruises due to some terrible roughhousing from Arbeloa, Pepe and Ramos among others.

Back Porto at 0 on Asian handicap with Bet365 at 2,15

Goals will be at a premium for sure here as both sides are likely to take any risks at this stage, Both sides are looking very good to go through as it stands so a low scoring match looks a sure thing.

Back under 2.5 goals at 1.65 at bet365.


----------



## bestbets (Oct 1, 2013)

It's Champions League time once again as Europe's elite face off against one another. Here's a quick breakdown of the latest betting odds and my ante-post bets.

The groups stages have been drawn and there are some tricky groups to escape from. The British teams have been handed a relatively good draw, bar the exception of Celtic who tie up with Barcelona, Ajax and Milan.

Last season was Bayern Munich's year as they claimed their 5th title, beating Bundesliga rivals Borussia Dortmund 2-1 after a 89th minute goal by Arjen Robben.

Bayern are firm favourites with the bookies and a best priced 4/1 (Coral), however, anyone that watched their performance against Chelsea in the Super Cup might disagree.

But write off Bayern off at your peril. The German giants are regular finalists and very rarely beaten in the Champions League. Barcelona are second favourites at 9/2 (Coral) and will no doubt be there or there abouts come May.

Real Madrid are a best priced 11/2 (Sky Bet) and with Gareth Bale's services added to the squad last week, they should be hard to beat. Chelsea are the shortest priced English team at 10/1 (Coral), with Manchester United and Manchester City following just behind at 14/1 (Coral) and 16/1 (Bwin) respectively. Arsenal are as big as 33/1 with most major bookmakers.

Last years beaten finalists and surprise package Borussia Dortmund can be backed at a big 22/1 (Stan James).

Thats the main contenders to lift the trophy, and its hard to find reasons to back anyone else to win it. Of the remaining teams 24 teams, PSG are the strongest and should progress through the group stages with relative ease. They are a best priced 8/13 (Paddy Power) to win Group C.

Porto now, and they are 2/1 (Bet Victor) to win Group G, which for me is real value and one I'll be taking on. I expect all 4 English teams to progress past the group stages and that can be backed as big as 11/8 with Bet Victor.

The only worry with that bet is how Man City can develop in Europe and whether they can escape the group stage for the first time in their history. The Citizens are stronger than last year and should have no problem (on paper) getting past this stumbling block.

There is an intriguing match bet available through William Hill, and it's one that interests punters and the media every season. It's the old Messi vs Ronaldo Goal Match Bet. Messi is favourite at 4/9 and Ronaldo 13/8, and for the life of me I can't work out what the traders are thinking on this one.

Ok, Messi has picked up the top scorer award in the Champions League more times than Ronaldo, but what we have to look at here is the group stages and historically where the majority of goals will come from.

Barca are placed in a much trickier Champions League group, while Madrid's biggest test will be against Juventus, who are a shadow of their former glories. Ronaldo to win the match bet is an absolute treat of a bet and my bet of the Champions League at 13/8.

Finally, my Champions League winner betting tip, and it's possibly one of the hardest years to pick a winner. However, I'm going for Real Madrid at 11/2 (Sky Bet) to win this years Champions League.

With Christiano Ronaldo and Gareth Bale joining forces at the Santiago Bernabéu Stadium, Madrid will have real strike force that little of the top clubs will be able to rival.

Champions League Ante-Post Betting Tips

PSG to win Group C (8/13 Paddy Power)

Porto to win Group G (2/1 Bet Victor)

All 4 English teams to progress (11/8 Bet Victor)

Ronaldo to win Match Bet (13/8 William Hill)

Real Madrid to win Champions League (11/2 Sky Bet)


----------



## banirost (Oct 1, 2013)

_*Arsenal v Napoli - Tuesday October 1st *_
We think it is a classic tough, Champions League match. Both teams are in impressive form this period. 
The winner will have one foot in the knockout round of the competition as each team picked up three points in their opener. 
It should be a strong battle, without winner. 
Our suggestion is _*Arsenal – Napoli X 3.40+*_


----------



## r0nald1nh0 (Oct 1, 2013)

*
Team news from UEFA.com:

Dortmund*: "Goalkeeper Roman Weidenfeller is suspended after his red card in the loss at Napoli, as is coach Klopp. Marcel Schmelzer has been ruled out through injury but Sven Bender is available." Sebastian Kehl, Ilkay Gundogan and Lukasz Piszczek are also still out, they have been for sometime now and their miss is definitely felt by BVB, as their performance without them is not the same.

*Marseillle*: "André-Pierre Gignac missed Saturday's game with a toe problem and will be absent again in Dortmund along with full-back Jérémy Morel (knee) and Benoît Cheyrou, who has not travelled due to personal reasons."

*Expected starting line-ups*:





This is a very good article about Dortmund's line-up: http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1790504-how-borussia-dortmund-will-line-up-against-marseille

My opinion is that their back is very weakened, with unexperienced Langerak and Durm. Grosskreutz will never be comfortable playing as wing-back and I will never be comfortable trusting this BVB's defense. With Gundogan and Kehl being sidelined with unjuries, Sahin and Bender have been heavily involved, Klopp admitted he would like to give them a rest, but he had very little opportunities to do so in this hard schedule. The offensive power of the Germans is impressive indeed, however they have been very wasteful since the start of the season, even when they score 6 (against Hamburger) and 5 (against Freiburg) they still miss double the amount of chances they convert and if they continue to show the same vs. Marseille, they can be in serious trouble.

Gignac miss is a blow to Marseille's attack, but they will be playing on the counter, so fast players like Ayew's might turn out to be more valueble for the French in this match-up. Morel miss is also a blow, mainly due to his experience, the young Mendy already have 6 games under his belt this season, but he is still just 19 years old.

I believe BVB's squad problems are much bigger than OM's one and the odds are definitely wrong in my opinion, the visitors are experienced team and also defeated BVB two times in CL season 2011/2012. The hosts are not in their best form and Klopp not being on the bench can be a problem too. With this Dortmund defense, I fully expect goal from Marseille and I believe the French have a real shot at getting something from Signal Iduna Park.

*Both Teams to Score @1,91* at *WilliamHill* for *4/10
Marseille +1.75 AH @1,90* at *Pinnacle* for *5/10
Marseille DNB @10,50* at *MarathonBet *for* 1/10*


----------



## r0nald1nh0 (Oct 1, 2013)

Marseille should have gotten penalty around the 10th minute in my opinion, but referee got scared, as he would also had to give red card for the Dortmund defender.
Anyway, Dortmund with inspired performance in attack and midfield, and a deserved win.


----------



## ValoriePal (May 12, 2017)

Those referees are just cowards, why do they always do such ill-conceived decisions?
I feel disappointed. Nothing to add.


----------

